# Facebook administration...



## JamesElstone (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi All,

This maybe a specific question for the forum admins, but how does FreeBSD manage the Facebook group: FreeBSD Users Group?

The reason I ask is that I have just joined it and saw this message (see attached), and was a little shocked.

The use of language is not what I call acceptable, and it has been there for sometime, and is seen almost immediately on joining the group...

James.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2012)

Nothing to do with these forums, or (I believe) with the FreeBSD Foundation.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

Everybody can create whatever facebook group they want, including FreeBSD related groups.

Click on about, then select "Admins" and you'll find two names that "manage" that facebook page.


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 29, 2012)

Block the user if they annoy you it's that simple.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone who posts asking for advice on facebook is just looking for trouble.
I'm ok with keeping them there.


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 30, 2012)

No irony in having people dedicated to FreeBSD advocacy and then having no official Facebook page or Twitter account.


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 30, 2012)

Understand.

Wasn't the differing opinion (not that I am agreeing), but rather it was the words I deleted that caused concern.


----------



## sossego (Dec 1, 2012)

1. People will do and say that which they desire without many considering what the effects upon others will be.
2. That which is considered "taboo" will change because society is never static.


----------

